# Sunshine and Impersonations



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Hugo had his first sun soak on the window today.

Obviously I took full advantage 

Mmm, not sure what to make of this "sun".


Feels nice tho 


Ermagherd! What is this trap of satan?! It wobbles ... no likey.


I'm outta here!


'K, I'm over it. I like the daisy now.


Check me out, I is an eagle!






Now I'm a Casanova ... so many women, so little time ...

Hi there!


Why won't you talk to me?


How you doin'?


Now I'm a supermodel




I got my head wet - now I'm a cockatiel 




Hugo has discovered a love of chewing and has spent the morning sunbathing and chewing on a toy in his cage. He's also got a habit of rubbing his head on things he really likes .... my finger being one of them.

What a cool bird he is!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my, these photos are so precious!!!!  thanks for sharing them with us!!


----------



## RainStorm (Jun 12, 2014)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome photos, I love Hugo's new cockatiel look!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

We put a dish of water out for him to investigate, and we splashed a bit on him because he was getting hot. The resulting tiel spike had me in stitches ... but he couldn't work out what was so humorous lol

He's full of chirps and screeches this morning - seems he's warming up a bit to life in our mad house!


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm in love! Such a handsome guy is your Hugo  and it sounds as if he's ****ing in perfectly and helping to mend some broken hearts


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Adorable pictures! I love the faux-hawk and the eagle poses! Looks like Hugo is getting on well at home


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

He is settling in well, investigating toys and perches. His grip is already stronger than it was.

He lays in his food dish whilst he eats ... weirdo!

Allie he is lovely isn't he? I'm so proud to have him. English are the way forward for me now!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a character Hugo is, LOL!*


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Awwww. You picked a real winner it seems! He looks like such a character and a real sweetheart too.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Wonderful pictures! Love the eagle poses.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

lol @ the flying feet pic


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

You are a great photographer! 
Hugo looks so happy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Hugo is warming up quickly and has done really well over the weekend. 

He's very loud 

Caught him swinging upside down a few times as well


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

What awesome photo's! Such a gorgeous character, is Hugo! 

I think the cockatiel pose is hilariously cute!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm sure he's actually a pig wrapped in feathers - he eats a lot! And very slowly .... unlike Fred, who's head blurs because he eats so fast; Hugo lays in the dish and eats like a lazy, hungover teenager. And he squawks and chirps while he's doing it. 

Strangest bird ever


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

I love these pictures Jenny,
They're adorable!


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

NumNum said:


> I'm sure he's actually a pig wrapped in feathers - he eats a lot! And very slowly .... unlike Fred, who's head blurs because he eats so fast; Hugo lays in the dish and eats like a lazy, hungover teenager. And he squawks and chirps while he's doing it.
> 
> Strangest bird ever


He sounds like such a character


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great pictures, I love the ones with his wings spread.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Hugo is gorgeous! Those pics are wonderful. Thanks for sharing


----------

